# [CLOSED] Francine is crafting Ironwood dresser



## USN Peter (Apr 9, 2020)

If anyone is interested in getting the recipe, let me know, and I will send you the Dodo code by DM.
Her house is located at the north of Nook's Cranny.
Visitors may shop at the Cranny/Able Sisters if they wish to as well.

No one has to bring anything, so feel free to visit. =)

UPDATE:
I will be sending out Dodo codes to everyone who has posted, 3-4 person at a time.
So please stand by.
I will be closing the thread once I am no longer accepting the guest. Thanks!


----------



## Cnydaquil (Apr 9, 2020)

can i come?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 9, 2020)

May i come? c:


----------



## shasha (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 9, 2020)

Would love to stop by, thank you!


----------



## 0ni (Apr 9, 2020)

i'd love to visit!


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi id love to visit can i ty


----------



## drchoo (Apr 9, 2020)

Hello! Would love to visit!


----------



## USN Peter (Apr 9, 2020)

I will be sending out DMs now.
So please standby. Thank you for your interests!

I will close the thread once I am no longer accepting guest.


----------



## shakra00 (Apr 9, 2020)

Can I please come?


----------



## peekopecko (Apr 9, 2020)

Can I come please!


----------



## Capablanca (Apr 9, 2020)

Can I come I’ve been looking for this for what feels like forever


----------



## storybymori (Apr 9, 2020)

I am interested! Will tip!


----------



## secretlyenvious (Apr 9, 2020)

May I come please?


----------



## aww (Apr 9, 2020)

May I come please?


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 9, 2020)

Is she still crafting? I'd love to get the recipe!!


----------



## Bunnybea (Apr 9, 2020)

me pls! I'll bring a gift


----------



## Akucumber (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd love to come if I can!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 9, 2020)

May I come ^^?


----------



## uhhmaddy (Apr 9, 2020)

can i come? ^.^


----------



## tajikey (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd like in as well, please!


----------



## kanooshie (Apr 9, 2020)

I would _love_ to come if it's still an option~  ☺


----------



## USN Peter (Apr 9, 2020)

Yes, I am still accepting the guests.
Please stand by. =)


----------



## Deligrace (Apr 9, 2020)

May i visit?


----------



## Restin (Apr 9, 2020)

Invite please if you’re still open


----------



## Soldarian (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd like an invite as well, please


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 9, 2020)

Please, May i come?


----------



## USN Peter (Apr 9, 2020)

All right everyone, please stand by until I send out the code to you.
No one will be missed!


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 9, 2020)

USNPete said:


> All right everyone, please stand by until I send out the code to you.
> No one will be missed!


Thank you so much


----------



## TheMariqua (Apr 9, 2020)

Well, if there's some free space, I'd like to come.
Mega envy on the fact that you have Francine


----------



## Loubelle (Apr 9, 2020)

Would I be able to come? o:


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 9, 2020)

Can I come visit please?


----------



## sorachu (Apr 9, 2020)

Can I come?! c:


----------



## boorah (Apr 9, 2020)

Would love to come as well please


----------



## Rosebaygal (Apr 9, 2020)

Can I visit please?


----------



## Pearls (Apr 9, 2020)

I’d love to visit!


----------



## Lankea (Apr 9, 2020)

I would really appreciate it if I could come! I will bring a gift!


----------



## stargurg (Apr 9, 2020)

could i come please? i'll give 2 nmt! c:


----------



## Restin (Apr 9, 2020)

Must be a full house


----------



## USN Peter (Apr 9, 2020)

Restin said:


> Must be a full house


It is xD


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 9, 2020)

Sheesh, is that item really popular?


----------



## PeachTea04 (Apr 9, 2020)

May i come too please? ;0;


----------



## tajikey (Apr 9, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Sheesh, is that item really popular?


Need it for the Ironwood kitchenette!


----------



## Loubelle (Apr 9, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Sheesh, is that item really popular?


it's needed for the ironwood kitchenette :3

edit: oops someone answered


----------



## JenjenLand (Apr 9, 2020)

I would love to visit 


Paperboy012305 said:


> Sheesh, is that item really popular?


It's the base for a lot of iron-wood items, that's why.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 9, 2020)

Ooh. In that case, i'll visit.


----------



## Master Mage (Apr 9, 2020)

Can I visit please thank you.


----------



## eremurus (Apr 9, 2020)

Would love to visit if you're still taking people


----------



## USN Peter (Apr 9, 2020)

eremurus said:


> Would love to visit if you're still taking people


Of course! Please pardon the long wait time =(


----------



## FaerieRose (Apr 9, 2020)

Can I still get in, please?


----------



## eremurus (Apr 9, 2020)

USNPete said:


> Of course! Please pardon the long wait time =(


No worries, you must be very busy taking all these requests.  It's very much appreciated though! I'll patiently wait my turn


----------



## Chibiusa (Apr 9, 2020)

Whenever you have a chance, could I also stop by?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi, I don't want to make you bombarded but if you're still letting us in, could I please join? I don't mind waiting. Thank you for being so kind. c:


----------



## Nooblord (Apr 9, 2020)

I’d like to visit if you’re still accepting visitors.


----------



## FaerieRose (Apr 9, 2020)

Any estimate on the wait? I'm wanting to open up my town, as a resident is crafting.


----------



## GereGere (Apr 9, 2020)

is it still going? nwn


----------



## Shynobi (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd love to visit if you're still open! Been looking for this recipe since forever


----------



## USN Peter (Apr 9, 2020)

Shynobi said:


> I'd love to visit if you're still open! Been looking for this recipe since forever


All right, you will be my last guest.
Thank you everyone for your interest. I will be continue to accept the guest who have already posted, so please stand by until I send out the code to you!
I will re open if Francine continues to make the DIY later tonight


----------

